# Sticky  2022 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## Ivyacres

*January
Party Time

Coastal Pup*


----------



## Ivyacres

*February
Funny faces & Bloopers

aesthetic








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*March
Spring Dogs

3Pebs3








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*April
My Dog Is a Superhero

ArkansasGold*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May
Goldens Gone Wild

Riley's Mom








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*June
Goldens and Their Feline Friends (or other pet buddies). 

Ginams








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*July
Golden Selfies

Oceanside








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*August
Just Beachy

ceegee*


----------



## Ivyacres

*September
Caption Worthy Golden Photos

stsmark








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*October
YOU WANT ME TO WEAR WHAT?*

*diane0905*


----------



## Ivyacres

*November
Autumn Gold

Alaska7133









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*December
“Fun (in the snow) with your golden” 

Jessie'sGirl*


----------

